# (MN) MN Field Trial Assoc. Results--Sept 3, 4 & 5



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I do not have the number of scratches in each stake.

OPEN
Judges:Eric Singleton & Rick Anderson
1st--FC AFC Wizard, Fred Kampo
2nd--NFC Patton, Smith/Deb Bredeson & Elly Muth
3rd--FC AFC Drake, Gary McIlwain
4th--Day's End Sue Says Just Do It (Nike), Jerry Day
RJ--NFC AFC Zinger, Smith/Dubose
Jam--Red Cedar's Maxamillion, Curtis/Pete Hayes
Jam--NFC Maxx's Surprise, Smith/Sherwin Scott
Jam--Escapage Red, Bryan White/Ken Sweezey
Jam--AFC Gunstocks Cedar River Keeper, Yvonne Hays
82 dogs started. Went to about 25 dogs after first series--that is what I was told. Finished the first series on Sat. a.m.


AM
Judges: Donny Fitzgerald & Bruce Peterson
1st--Wizard, Fred Kampo
2nd--Drake, Gary McIlwain
3rd--Mister Coty Ellsworth, Ray Amundson
4th--Nike, Jerry Day
RJ--Henfield's J W A, Hank Knoblauch
70 starters

QUAL
Judges: Bob Lindgren & Jeff Wiklund
1st-Chena River Bursting Covey, Dan Sayles/Tom Torvik
2nd--Tribute To Justice, Susan Bledsoe
3rd--Candlewoods Lucille Brown, Tim Springer
4th--Skey's Mohawkeye, Bill Baechler
RJ--Glacial's Willie Maxx McBunn, Dan Sayles/Tom Schmidgall
Jam--Idgie, Jack Morris
Jam--Lost Orchard's In The Rough, Carl Ruffalo
40 starters

DERBY
Judges:Terry Rotschafer & Nick Wohlers
1st--Dotty's Cruisen Mach Three, Steve Yozamp/Brad Bellmore & Rick Anderson
2nd-Grey Dawn's Out Of the Blue, Bryan White/Mac McGee
3rd--Casey "Bustin" Water' Metzger, Gary Metzger
4th--South Park Chef, Rick Stawski/Steve Hamilton
RJ--Conzac's Coyote Ugley Jersey, Dave Davis/Gary & Joyce Johnson
Jam--Nan-Dool Irish Blues, Ralph Dooley
27 starters


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congrats JusticDog on the 2nd.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, Congrats to JusticeDog and to Razor for another Derby win!!

Andy


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Congratulations Susan! You are becoming a force to be reckoned with. :wink: 

Also notice Wizard takes a double header.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Technically, unless Fred handled him to both wins, it's not a double-header....it *is* a double-win, however! Quite a feat!  !!

Keith Griffith


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to go Honor Bledsoe!!!! His brother, Mule, almost made it to QAA status this weekend too--took a third. Congrats Justice Dog! We sure are proud of you guys!


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

nfire: *Way to go Justice Dog !!! * nfire:


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks Guys..... I have to tell you how thrilled I am.

*Honor (Tribute to Justice) is my Very First Qualified All-Age Dog! *The water marks were difficult, taking out 9 of the 16 dogs called back. Honor had the best lines of any dog, especially to the long retired. 

And for those of you who wonder if the dog knows he did a good job at a trial, the spectators could tell you that Honor did.... after delivering the duck, he plastered himself against me, giving me puppy kisses. I had told him before the start of the series to "Do his Job", and he did!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Susan,

You went all the way to Minnesota to run a FT, passing up the closer Madison HT?

_*Some-one's be-com-ing HARD-CORE!!!*_ :lol: :wink: 

Congrats again. 8)


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Susan,
> 
> You went all the way to Minnesota to run a FT, passing up the closer Madison HT?
> 
> ...


Nope Kevin..... my Honor was one his pro's truck... who had summered in Minnesota. This trial was the stop before heading back to Texas..... with my other two babies on the truck... I had to love on them before they headed back south/west. You know, pet them, let them sit on your lap, feed them bisquits - all the things that drives a pro wild! Honor is here with me for the month of September, at least! 

*Besides the HT at Madison was Last Weekend!*

And, now that you mention it.... I had bought Honor's littermate Kirby at the end of March. He's a beautiful fox red male. (Honor insists, however, that he was the only puppy in the litter and Kirby is an imposter).

I ran Kirby at Madison HT in his very first AKC event. He passed the senior test, doing a stellar job. Kirby's goal is to become qualified AA next spring.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> DERBY
> 
> 4th--South Park *Chef*, Rick Stawski/Steve Hamilton


 :wink: 

See my avatar 

Thanks for posting the results


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Keith Griffith said:


> Technically, unless Fred handled him to both wins, it's not a double-header....it *is* a double-win, however! Quite a feat!  !!
> 
> Keith Griffith


My error. I have been told that Fred Kampo handled Wizard in the Open, not Dave Smith. So it is a double-header.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Then mega-kudos to Fabulous Fred!  !!!!

Keith G.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

WAY TO GO Wizard & Fred Kampo !!!!!  

Katy G.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Nope Kevin.....


Lady -- you need to know how to take a compliment. . . . even if it is all messed up and factually untrue! :wink: 

RE: Madison's date

I had it wrong in my DayPlanner  -- I suppose I am glad I didn't enter, I would have likely sent in my entries late. :?


----------

